# Böse olle Mietzekatze



## Marco2 (17 Aug. 2017)




----------



## Chamser81 (18 Aug. 2017)

Kein Hund (es sei denn er wurde speziell dafür abgerichtet) hat gegen eine Katze eine Chance. Diese Schnelligkeit und Wendigkeit ist einfach der Vorteil der Katzen.

Danke für das Video.


----------

